# effective range



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

would anyone have an idea of a maximum effective range of a 22in barreled 25-06 stevens rifle say for whitetailed deer. i been thinking about using 120 grain cor-lokts or 110 grain accubonds if i can find them.also 115 grain ballistic silvertips would be good. but the premium ammo is a bit more expensive. i might use 120s if they group well.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

IMO, shoot it and if it works for you keep it. Just because you might not be able to squeeze every last foot per second out of it doesn't mean it won't be a great rifle.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

if you can put a barrel on it without messing up the balance go for it, I have a 260 with a 22 inch barrel and would love to have at least a 24 or even better a 26 in barrel. the longer barrel does give you for fps and some people say better accuracy( i still dont think so) if you are seriously considering a longer barrel I would buy a gun with a longer barrel rather than rebarrel


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Savage is starting to make a habit of that. I don't know why they do that. I find it irritating. That being said, you may not see enough difference to matter.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

william adams,
I believe there is not much difference in velocity in a 2" shorter barrel,but ,in a cartridge like the 25-06, 26" barrels are even better.
Also if the barrel you have is a thin one,it is going to heat up very quickly,which is a bad thing in this cartridge.I much prefer semi heavy barrels in this calibre,because it is more of a long range tool.The heavier barrel helps dampen wobble for those long shots.Even fluting can play a big role in one of these rifles.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------

